# What Color Am I?



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello I am wondering what color my horse is I dont know the exact please help.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

how old is he? he looks kind of like a dark bay or liver chesnut blanket app that may be a varnish roan. with a possible gulastra plume


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Going to disagree on the gulastra plume, as that's a characteristic of sabino and this guy would just have it from his Appy genes most likely.

It's hard to tell from this angle, but I'd be inclined to say he's a bay varnish roan with a blanket. He could potentially be liver chestnut under there, but we'd need better shots to determine if his legs are actually black or not.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahh i didn't know the gulastra plume was related to one of the pinto genes! lol learn something new every day! so just the appy genes making his tail white?


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

he is a appaloosa 2 1/2 years old


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

do you have any other pictures?
Maybe grullo? and i would call his appy pattern a 'snow cap'


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree bay varnish roan with blanket. Definitely not a grulla, no dun factor on that horse anywhere.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I think he's a dark liver chestnut or brown, by the looks of his feet he's a liver chestnut that really dark


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

He is an appaloosa 2 1/2 years old looks darker in the winter and lighter now. please feel free to ask any questions.

go to this website to see more pictures:
Lucky pictures by Pork-Chop-and-Chicken - Photobucket


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

He's definitely a varnish roan, and I'm actually going to say liver chestnut seeing more pics as he's the same color as the colt Shay-la brought home. He doesn't actually have black points, he's the same even chocolate color all over with the typical sun bleaching on his body area making him look lighter. No black on his muzzle or tips of the ears it seems, and his mane and tail aren't black.

I am sticking to blanket - the snowflake pattern typically distributes mottles of white all over the body. He just has a very small blanket.

Snowflakes:


















This is an example of a small blanket:


----------

